
Windows 10 is the official name for Microsoft's next version of Windows - guardian5x
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/30/6868695/microsoft-windows-9-announced-official
======
adamnemecek
Lol there was an April fools' article last year saying the same thing
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/m...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/microsoft-skips--too-good--windows-9--jumps-to-windows-10.html)

------
VikingCoder
Nope, it's actually "9", but it's expressed in Base 9, so, "10".

We should all refuse to call it anything other than "Windows 9 base 9".

~~~
fenomas
I'd prefer "Windows 10 base 10, base 9"

------
rnernento
From the people who brought you the Xbox 360 (2nd Xbox) and the Xbox One (3rd
Xbox)...

------
Eric_WVGG
there was a massive internal debate to talk the marketing dept down from
naming it Windows 10 Live Active Desktop 2015 Home Edition

~~~
mtmail
I'm sure there will be enough editions to confuse the average buyer. And
different upgrade paths.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#Comparison_c...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#Comparison_chart)

~~~
freehunter
The average buyer isn't confused by which version to use. They use the one
that comes with their computer, or if they really want to upgrade on the same
computer, the one that is on the shelf at Best Buy.

------
Eyas
This feels embarrassingly cringe-worthy. Did they just skip a number for no
reason?

What's wrong with Windows 9? Too simple?

~~~
pdabbadabba
My guess is that they skipped 9 to demonstrate just how much better than
Windows 8 this release will (they hope) be. And I must say, as a bit of
marketing I think it's not bad -- it (and the release of 8.1) really makes you
feel like they take the criticisms of Windows 8 very seriously. It remains to
be seen, of course, whether they can put that into practice.

Also 7 8 9.

~~~
danieldk
_My guess is that they skipped 9 to demonstrate just how much better than
Windows 8 this release will (they hope) be. And I must say, as a bit of
marketing I think it 's not bad_

Like Slackware Linux, which went straight from 4.0 to 7.0 ;).

------
rpeden
Go easy on them. They're just trying to catch up with OS X!

------
msie
I don't like the appearance of Live Tiles in the Start Menu. They aren't
really related functions. It's a compromise.

~~~
morley
I kind of like it. It makes sense for something like Weather, which is
information you want at-a-glance but you don't want to see all the time like
on the start screen. On previous versions of Windows, there'd be links to My
Documents and Control Panel and such, but I'd rather use search to find that
stuff.

~~~
arenaninja
If links to Documents and Control Panel can be added via those tiles, I think
we'd have a win-win

~~~
TheSoftwareGuy
Yeah, It would be nice to have things like CPU usage and RAM available at a
glance sometimes.

------
detour
Taking a cue from the PHP internals team.

------
amaks
Or is it Windows X?

~~~
snarfy
They probably would have used that if it weren't for the x windowing system.

~~~
Sindisil
Why should that stop them.

Similar naming didn't stop Apple from releasing MAC OS 9, when Microware OS-9
already existed.

------
pyrocat
[https://twitter.com/0xabad1dea/status/516998685386100736](https://twitter.com/0xabad1dea/status/516998685386100736)

------
spain
"Maybe if we skip a version number, they'll think it's an even newer and
better version..."

No but my guess is that 8 bombed so hard that they didn't want to sell it as 9
since that would make it specifically a successor to 8 (which it is, but we
wouldn't want the consumers to know). Same way we got 7 instead of Vista 2 or
whatever. They want 10 to seem like a new hip thing instead of a desperate
attempt to fix their mess.

------
Narretz
Although Belfiore stresses that this preview only shows a glimpse of the
changes in Win10, it's striking that it only shows that Microsoft is making it
more like "classic" Windows again. To be honest, apps run now in normal
windows - this is such a no-brainer, it should have been there from the start.

------
acheron
There was never really any consistent list of Windows versions you could come
up with that would lead to "Windows 7" actually being the 7th version. So it's
not like the numbers mean much anyway. Why not 10? [1]

[1] Maybe they should have gone for 11, since it's one more.

------
zuck9
"Q: Now it's Windows 10, will we see future versions named after big cats?

A: Probably not."

------
Igglyboo
Love the look of the start menu.

------
michaelwww
They're not taking any chances. From Wikipedia: "The Japanese consider nine to
be unlucky because in Japanese the word for nine sounds similar to the word
for "pain" or "distress"

------
pyrocat
"We believe that, together with the feedback you provide us, we can build a
product that all of our customers will love," Myerson said. "It will be our
most open collaborate OS projects ever."

followed by

Q: When it comes to your enterprise customers about Windows 10. How big has
the push back been to get Windows away from Live Tiles, back to Windows 7
stuff?

A: We don't hear pushback that we don't like Live Tiles. We hear pushback
about too much training.

So basically "together with your feedback" means "we'll ignore your feedback
if it conflicts with a design decision we've already made"

~~~
Eyas
Not sure why you would draw that conclusion. Do you really think people have a
problem with the _live tiles themselves_? That's like saying users are opposed
to "icons". Live Tiles are simply icons on steroids.

The Q&A sounded to me like he's saying there's nothing wrong with the Live
Tiles, but the UI was simply not lernable especially the dichotomy between
tablet/desktop mode. They want to fix the latter problem, but don't see a need
to ditch live tiles.

~~~
pyrocat
Live tiles were one of the most contentious parts of Windows 8!

~~~
Eyas
My impression has always been that people misuse the term live tiles to mean
the general interface. While I've heard people complain about about the "live
tile interface", I don't think I've actually heard a complaint about live
tiles vs static icons.

~~~
pyrocat
Then why would the interviewer specifically bring them up as an example of
what people have complained about?

~~~
Eyas
As a misnomer, while the speaker answered talking about live tiles themselves.
At least that's my interpretation, per my initial reply.

How I read it:

"Q: How are you responding to push back regarding live tiles? A: We actually
didn't see push back from live tiles, but learnability. We are addressing the
latter."

------
hamburglar
Of course, they'll probably undermine their claims of it being leaps and
bounds past 8 by making the internal version 6.4

------
jasonkostempski
Was 7 really called 7 because it was the 7th version of the NT kernel? If so,
then 7, 8, 8.1(9), 10 makes sense sorta kinda.

~~~
vernie
2000 (5), XP (5.1), Vista (6), 7 (6.1), 8 (6.2), 8.1 (6.3)

~~~
trurl42
And Windows 10 will be 6.4.

It just doesn't make any sense.

~~~
Arnavion
One popular theory is that there is software out there that checks for Windows
version == 6 instead of >= 6 when deciding to enable features for Vista and
above. This was definitely true of libcurl at one point, for example.

~~~
hamburglar
In that case, my vote is for Windows X to be version 6.3.1.

------
flipcoder
They had to distance themselves from 8.

~~~
xtrumanx
Is 8 have that bad of a reputation. I bought a laptop last year and once I
figured out how to get it to start on desktop mode I've been happily using 8
like I was 7. Barely spend anytime in the Start screen. What else is there
that people don't like about 8?

~~~
Narretz
People who are still on Win7 mostly associate it with the death of the start
menu. What's more, for desktop users it barely has any huge improvements over
7. At least that's my impression.

~~~
freehunter
I always know I'm using Windows 7 at work because I really miss the much
improved task manager and file transfer screen that Windows 8 has.

Plus I'm running an anti-virus. That's a big tell than you're on an outdated
OS.

------
ww520
What is wrong with Windows 9? Why don't Microsoft win by merit instead of
silly marketing naming game?

~~~
freehunter
What is wrong with Mac OS11? Apple keeps going with OSX because it's so
marketable. What is wrong with Linux kernel 2.6? Linus bumped the version
number purely for marketing (after saying he would not bump the version
number).

Version numbers are pure marketing anyway.

------
razster
Guy needs a hair cut.

